# Ein Spanner Klo!



## maierchen (1 Juni 2008)

Halbdurchlässiger Spiegel !
Na hoffentlich richtig montiert!



​


----------



## Tokko (1 Juni 2008)

Da "könnte " ich nicht.....

Besten Dank maierchen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## AMUN (1 Juni 2008)

Genial... das will ich haben (Chef anschau und in die Keramik brüllen  )


----------



## Katzun (2 Juni 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Da "könnte " ich nicht.....
> 
> Besten Dank maierchen.
> 
> ...



lol, ich auch nicht


----------



## d3rd3vil (21 Juni 2008)

Tierisch


----------

